# TUF 4 Cast



## Andrew Green (Jun 28, 2006)

Trainers: Randy Couture & Georges St. Pierre

      Welterweights: - Mikey Burnett - Shonie Carter - Rich Clementi - Matt Serra - Pete Spratt - Chris Lytle - Din Thomas - Jeremy Jackson


  Middleweights: - Patrick Cote - Edwin Dewees - Travis Lutter - Charles McCarthy - Gideon Ray - Jorge Rivera - Pete Sell - Scott Smith


----------



## MJS (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like a great lineup!!:ultracool 

Mike


----------



## Lisa (Jun 29, 2006)

Cool!  At least there will be less drama between Randy and George as opposed to Tito and Frank.  Thank god for that.


----------



## terryl965 (Jun 29, 2006)

Looks like a great line up.
Terry


----------



## DavidCC (Jun 29, 2006)

I'd heard Nick Diaz might be in there.  I'm a little disappointed to see he's not, but then again, he's probably too well known already and it could be a step backwards for his career.  I really like to watch him fight, I hope his last 2 losses (ROBBED!) don't hold him back.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jun 29, 2006)

Lisa said:
			
		

> Cool!  At least there will be less drama between Randy and George as opposed to Tito and Frank.  Thank god for that.



Frank?


----------



## Lisa (Jun 29, 2006)

Andrew Green said:
			
		

> Frank?



DOH! *smacks self on head... LOL!

Ken...I meant Ken....

I should go back and edit.  I have the power. :EG:


----------

